# Coon skin preperation



## Permitchaser (Feb 23, 2017)

I can catch a coon a day on my property but don't know what to do with them. How do you save or treat the skin and can I make a coon skin hat

Well I know that sounds a little crazy but that's what I want to do


----------



## JonathonJEB (Feb 24, 2017)

coon creek outdoors on Youtube has some good videos on fur handeling. You have to skin, flesh, and board it to dry it. Then you can send it to a tannery to have it tanned. Finally you can make you a hat.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 25, 2017)

Just happened to be working on this cinnamon tail one tonight to go to the tannery. You need to skin it, flesh it, and then put it on a stretcher to dry. You're going to have a hard time doing a home tan that will hold up right for a garment. I would send it to a tannery. I use sleepy creek tannery. I send my stuff to wild things fur to get sewed once tanned. There are a bunch of YouTube videos though if you want to try and sew it yourself. Hope this helps.


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 26, 2017)

Shot a coyote yesterday but did not skin it. Shot the female but I want the big brown male that was with her and we've seen him on trail cameras. May make a rug out of it


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 7, 2017)

JonathonJEB said:


> coon creek outdoors on Youtube has some good videos on fur handeling. You have to skin, flesh, and board it to dry it. Then you can send it to a tannery to have it tanned. Finally you can make you a hat.



Thanks for recommending coon creek. I contacted them and asked what I should do and they said just pull the trigger and send it. I guess I'll have to skin it first. Then I don't know what to do to preserve it other than salt it


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 7, 2017)

My question, what do you do with the head and tail? Most coonskin caps just have the tail, but how do you deal with them?


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 16, 2017)

If I shoot a coyote will I have to skin it to send it in for tanning. I guess that means head and ears need to be done. Will I need to salt it and stretch it and will the fur stay on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2017)

If you will flesh it good and remove all meat and fat, you won`t have to salt it. Once fleshed clean, put it on a hide stretcher or tack it to the side of the barn to dry.

I never salt any hide of any kind.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey Nic, have you ever done a hide with tail, feet, and head on? I would like to know how it is done. My one attempt (Remember the Skunk?), it didn't turn out well at all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2017)

You have to take extra care as you skin around the eyes, ears, toes, and lips. Work the cartilage out of the ears, and use a split stick to remove the tail bone. I could show you better than try to explain it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> You have to take extra care as you skin around the eyes, ears, toes, and lips. Work the cartilage out of the ears, and use a split stick to remove the tail bone. I could show you better than try to explain it.


You might have to show me, that stick didn't work  And what about teeth in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> You might have to show me, that stick didn't work  And what about teeth in?





You`d have to pull them from the jaws. Not sure how you would go about getting them back in a tanned fur?


----------

